# Cant get Wiper arm OFF



## Ickys SE-R (Sep 2, 2002)

There are not many post on here about this.Or not enough info... My driver wiper(connector) just poped off one day when driving. So I tried to get mine off just like everyone else.But mine didnt come off after Wd-40 or this other penatrating spray. Someone said to get a "wiper arm puller"? Didnt know of such..But where may I find one?

I need HELP A.S.A.P. I deliver, so now I cant work in the rain.


----------



## Assembler (Sep 7, 2003)

I don't have an answer, but just in case you can't use your wipers put some Rain X rain repellent on your winshield, so you can semi see at least.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

They can sometimes be a bitch the get off. Take the plastic cover off the bolt and undo it. Wiggle a lot....at some point it will give, don't get pissed and break it off.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Yeah! Mine were a PITA to get off. I just did this yesterday.
Use a large screwdriver or prybar. Be very careful!
Pry and at the same time wiggle um till they come off.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Or possibly gentle tapping with a rubber mallet. You don't want to damage the motors that the studs attached to. As for a wiper arm puller, its probably just like/same as a battery post puller. Clamps pull up on the arm while a post in the middle pushes down on the stud. These tools are the least damaging way to remove such tight fitting junctions. Usually pretty inexpensive too.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

they are not as fragile as they look, i just got pissed with mine and stated yelling and carring on with the cussing and pulling untill the damn thing came off. my room mates came out to see if i had hurt myself they could hear me all the way in the house. i say just give it hell it will eventually come off.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

landlord said:


> *they are not as fragile as they look, *



True, but the surrounding plastics are. I almost cracked that ventilation piece while prying with a large screwdriver. 

Eventually I realized rocking it back and forth loosened it up the most.


----------

